# Need to add a serial post



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi.

I need to add a serial port to my new PC. I know new PC's dont tend to have them, but I really need one for some of the mobile phone hardware which I use frequently.

One of my other PC's has one in the form of a PCI card.

Where can I buy one of these, and are they just plug & play or.....?

Thanks


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

What is the brand of you PC?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is one possibility I found with Google for the UK.

http://www.ukcomputerparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=1189


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> What is the brand of you PC?





Lead3 said:


> Here is one possibility I found with Google for the UK.
> 
> http://www.ukcomputerparts.com/product_info.php?products_id=1189


Ok thanks for that, but I realise now I have a bigger problem.




























Seems I dont have another slot in my PC for another card.

I have 3 cards in there just now: TV Tuner card, 5 way 2.0 USB Expansion, and the output for my monitor (Graphics card?).

I use all of these, so dont want to remove any of them. Its a Packard Bell PC. I only bought it about 3 months ago so buying a new one is out of the question. If I buy a new motherboard, is would this be easy to transfer all of these parts to it? 9Baring in mind Ive never done nothing like that before) :grin:

What are my options?

Thanks


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I notice from your picture that the board has a PCI-x slot. There are serial cards available for that. One example below.

http://www.ciao.co.uk/StarTech_com_1_Port_16550_PCI_Express_Serial_Card__6559634


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have used this type of adapter (not this one) as well.
http://www.targus.com/uk/product_details.asp?sku=PA088E


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> I notice from your picture that the board has a PCI-x slot. There are serial cards available for that. One example below.
> 
> http://www.ciao.co.uk/StarTech_com_1_Port_16550_PCI_Express_Serial_Card__6559634


This looks ideal. Maybe you cant see from the pics ive posted, but the graphics card? may get in the way if I were to buy this serial port card. If I were to swap the graphics card? and tv tuner card around, it should work out. Is it ok to just swap them over or do I need to do something else?



Lead3 said:


> I have used this type of adapter (not this one) as well.
> http://www.targus.com/uk/product_details.asp?sku=PA088E


Not sure about this one. The box manufacturer of the equipment I use said not to use one of these. I dont want to kill customers phones, or damage my expensive hardware.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm afraid the graphics card won't work in the PCI slot since it is PCi-express. You might look at other manufacturers of the PCi-x serial cards. They may be a little shorter although the one I orginally found may actually fit???


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> I'm afraid the graphics card won't work in the PCI slot since it is PCi-express. You might look at other manufacturers of the PCi-x serial cards. They may be a little shorter although the one I orginally found may actually fit???


I very much doubt it as the graphics card more or less overhangs that slot :normal:

Anyway Im going to buy one of those cards and see. Its not all that expensive so worth a try.

Im guessing this card is just plug and play? It will automatically set itself to "Com1"?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

With XP it probably is plug and play but check the instructions. Not sure about COM1 but most likely and I believe you can set it to what you want.
Cheers.

Paul


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> With XP it probably is plug and play but check the instructions. Not sure about COM1 but most likely and I believe you can set it to what you want.
> Cheers.
> 
> Paul


OK Thanks for your help. I will order one over the weekend and let you know how I get on.

While im here, maybe you could tell me what the white port is on my graphics card?


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

If you are refering to the one on the rear of the graphics card, it is a DVI (Digital Visual Interface) connector that uses digital signals rather than analog, like the other VGA connector, to the monitor. It usually provides higher quality video if the monitor supports it (has the same connector, etc.). You can get an adapter for it though, to use another standard VGA monitor in a dual monitor setup.


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Lead3 said:


> If you are refering to the one on the rear of the graphics card, it is a DVI (Digital Visual Interface) connector that uses digital signals rather than analog, like the other VGA connector, to the monitor. It usually provides higher quality video if the monitor supports it (has the same connector, etc.). You can get an adapter for it though, to use another standard VGA monitor in a dual monitor setup.


My monitor doesnt have that connector. Its a philips flat screen (17").

Any idea where I can an adaptor for it, and do you think its a worthwhile investment?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can get a DVI-VGA adapter from any PC shop for about £5, and the picture quality will be exactly the same.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Having the adapter is only required if you want to use another monitor. The quality will not change from the VGA connection you are using since the adapter makes the DVI output VGA.


----------



## ralen (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok I understand now. No point in me investing in one of those then.

Cheers for your help. :wink:


----------

